# My flower beds coming to life....



## gallerygirl (Apr 22, 2008)

I love, love, love working in my flower beds....here are some pics of them and the stone wall bed where I planted sedum and hen&chicks where they are now growing thru the cracks and crevices.  I used to hate gardening, then after envying my girlfriends beds and them shaming me....well, finally a couple years ago I got with it and started planting.  Now they are really taking shape and I can't wait to get out there and tool around.   Haaaaa....fruits of labor.  k


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thats really awesome. When I briefly moved to maine(ex was in the military) I had to learn how to grow my own grass! Imagine me someone who was born and raised in New York City LOL! I was so proud when in no time I had beautiful grass in front of my house!


----------



## SoapyGal (Jun 20, 2008)

Gardening is another love of mine.

I have a bad back now, so can't do it as much as I used to, & I miss it very much.  I still mess around out there, more than I should sometimes, and end up flat on my rear for a week or so afterwards.....

.... but it's worth it


----------



## IanT (Jun 20, 2008)

I LOOOOVE to garden! I have to put some pics up sometime!


----------

